# Zip ties for pouch attachment?



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Anybody every try tiny zip ties to attach pouches? Seems like a quick and easy solution.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You don't want to use them. They cut into the rubber and are tough on the fingers. You can use them as ties on the forks though. Just put an insulator (piece of scrap rubber or leather) between it and the band.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A lot of people starting out try this. (I did) A marvelous sensation when you get a hand slap and the slide hits your finger. :aahhhh: :cursin:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep I have tried it. Like flipgun said ... it hurts when they slap your hand.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I tried it too. Hand slaps hurt. They eventually snap off too.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, sounds like a slap/open cut.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Zip ties looks cheaply and ugly :thumbsdown:


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree about using them on the fork end with an insulator. Would make changing bands very fast if you had the pouch already tied on your backup band set.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> Zip ties looks cheaply and ugly :thumbsdown:


I deeply resemble that remark! Now I'm so hurt and offended that I'll have to lock myself in a closet and cry all night...

Edit... Great news about using them to attach bands to forks with an insulator, though! Being intrinsically lazy, I think I may give that a try.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

bit of a pain to get them off tho isn't it? just go for a bill hays PPro attachment slingshot and call it a day!


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey I actually want to start using them because they seem easy and quick so you're not alone. =)


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Lacumo this sarcasm hurts, ha ha :-D


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Arnisador78 said:


> I tried it too. Hand slaps hurt. They eventually snap off too.


Your fingers??? :aahhhh: From a zip tie? I knew they are a bad idea!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i tried it ---they always seem to slip ,even using 2 . just learn how to tie a constrictor knot.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

And they weigh a bit more than dental floss even though the difference is tiny i would just stick to a trusty constrictor knot if i was you


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

With arthritis in my hands tying bands on is painful. With Predator Pro attachment system its very easy and no pain involved. For me Predator Pro is the only way to go!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Have been using them with tubes since I started making slingshots (problem with hands), no complaints from me, or anyone who has owned one, and there are 200+ out there as of now, don't have a problem with hand slap as most of mine are TTF ( yeah I know that is probably not the correct term anymore) Use size 32 rubber bands on flatbands when I do them, nothing hi-tech but it gets the job done.


----------

